# Physical Therapy Functional Reporting CY 2013



## coding4fun (Nov 30, 2012)

I am looking for anyone who would like to share their knowledge on the upcoming Physical Therapy Functional Reporting Implementation for CY 2013.  I have read the info which CMS has put on their website (which is vague).  I know that I could learn more from networking than reading the CMS printouts.  Thanks for any info or advice which you guys can give me.


----------



## Morgan376 (Dec 27, 2012)

I would be happy to work with you.  How would you like to connect?


----------



## talitha82 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Functional Reporting*

I would also like more information on this! Can you contact me as well? My email is Tiam@bridgerorthopedic.com. Thanks!


----------



## nabernhardt (Jan 12, 2013)

We would also like to have any information on this please.  My email address is nbernhardt@sidneyrmc.com


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Jan 14, 2013)

is it too late to be added to the network?  email is orthobiller2000@hotmail.com  thanks Lee


----------



## mbgg (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like some info too! My email is mgrist@cooperclinic.com - Thanks!


----------



## cmbizpro (Jan 14, 2013)

Morgan376 said:


> I would be happy to work with you.  How would you like to connect?



May I bee added also? Thank you. cmbizpro@gmail.com


----------



## BCJ927 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would appreciate some assistance with this topic as well. bjohnson@practicevelocity.com


----------



## bmcginnis (Feb 26, 2013)

I would also like to be included in this group. Maybe between all of us, we can get these new changes ironed out quickly. Wish they had a separate section specifically for PT related topics.  My email address is bprice@hvc.rr.com


----------



## tammster (Jun 6, 2013)

oh....me too, me too, please!!  I'd love any helpful suggestions that you could share.  My email is tammster26@yahoo.com

I'm confused by the fact that we have to report these codes at least every tenth visit, but the MAC contractor's webinar that I recently attended said claims submitted without the codes...won't be adjudicated.  I find that to be contradictory.


----------



## slindamood (Jul 2, 2013)

Me too I would like to be added to this network too  any help is appreciated. email suzanna@grayfamilyhealthcare.com.
thanks!


----------



## chary_ed2k (Jul 10, 2013)

*Functional Reporting*

I would also like more information on this as well.  my email is rperalta@carecloud.com.

Thanks!


----------



## vick1227 (Jul 18, 2013)

If it's not too incredibly late, I would also like some information.  My email is heather.vick@fhmmc.org.  Thank you!


----------



## peribarton22@yahoo.com (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Physical Therapy*

If it's not too late, I would like to be added to this forum. My e-mail is: perijbarton22@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## tinawilliams (Sep 11, 2013)

Morgan376 said:


> I would be happy to work with you.  How would you like to connect?



Hello Morgan,

I would like the information as well. You may contact me at tina.m.williams@kp.org, or tw3905@gmail.com, 415-350-4347


----------



## Bethwnorowski (Sep 14, 2013)

*PT codes and eval codes*

Does anyone know if eval/re-eval codes can be posted on the same DOS with physical therapy codes? Ie: 97001 with appropriate gc odes and 97110, 97140, 97032 

Or do the eval and geodes only get reported for that DOS?


----------



## talitha82 (Sep 14, 2013)

tammster said:


> oh....me too, me too, please!!  I'd love any helpful suggestions that you could share.  My email is tammster26@yahoo.com
> 
> I'm confused by the fact that we have to report these codes at least every tenth visit, but the MAC contractor's webinar that I recently attended said claims submitted without the codes...won't be adjudicated.  I find that to be contradictory.



The way I understand it, if you don't include the G codes on the first submission of the claim, you don't get a 2nd chance to add them. Is that correct?


----------



## talitha82 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bethwnorowski said:


> Does anyone know if eval/re-eval codes can be posted on the same DOS with physical therapy codes? Ie: 97001 with appropriate gc odes and 97110, 97140, 97032
> 
> Or do the eval and geodes only get reported for that DOS?



We have been including other codes with our eval/reeval codes and the g codes, and haven't recieved any denials.


----------



## coding4fun (Sep 16, 2013)

*PT Functional Reporting*

It certainly has been a learning experience for the newly implemented Gcodes for PT but I have had the opportunity to learn alot by trial & error (thank goodness I can fix my own mistakes before they get out of the system).  Here is some fun facts that I have learned from the new coding which may be helpful to you guys as well:  Gcodes must be implemented at the initial onset of eval, 10th visit & at discharge (only if the pt is present for the discharge).  If the pt is not present for the d/c, then you DO NOT have to assign a Gcode.   We have also been getting in the habit of assigning the Gcode and completing a PN (progress note) at the same time so that we can not create too much work for us all.  There are a ton of helpful hints which I have learned through this process, but all-in-all this is a very good system to insure documentation and verification for the PT/OT/SLP side of billing.   Happy coding to all


----------

